# 2 and a half years down the line...



## twinaces (2 Feb 2012)

Hey guys...I was on here a couple years ago when I was 17, trying to get into the Military Co-op for The Grey and Simcoe Foresters. I posted a couple process updates way back then, but unfortunately didn't make it in. Move forward a couple years: September 2011. I try again for the Military Co-op. Here's how it went.

Application Date: Early September 2009
First Contact: Mid September 2009
CFAT, PT test completed : Late September 2009
Interview Completed: Late September 2009
Medical Completed*: Early October 2009
Background Check Completed: Mid November 2009
Position Offered: N/A
Basic Training Begins: N/A

*The snag that I ran into was that I was taking ADHD medication at the time of the application process, therefore the CF couldn't take me. I got authorization from my doctor saying that it was safe for me to go off the medication. By the time I had called the CF Medical Offices in Toronto and heard back, I figured it was too late. I felt that it was over, and that I would never get in. (My thought process as a 17 year old).

Now, speed ahead 2 years.

Application Date: Early September 2011
First Contact: Mid September 2011
CFAT*, PT test, Medical completed : Late September 2011
Interview Completed: Late September 2011 (Same day as PT and Medical)
Background Check Completed: Mid December 2011
Position Offered: Early January 2012 (A couple weeks ago)
Swear-in Ceremony: February 2nd, 2012 (Today at 1745 hours)
Basic Training Begins: February 6th, 2012 (Upcoming Monday)

*I didn't have to do my CFAT (for obvious reasons) the 2nd time around.

I thank all of your for your stories of encouragement and here is a little one I am deciding to post myself.

My case could almost be considered as typical. I was really disappointed to not get into the Military the 1st time around, and felt that all was lost. I had to watch as one of my best friends got to go to Basic. Then, 2 years later, I decided to think, 'Hell, why not eh? I'll try this 1 more time'. And what do you know? I got in. It just goes to show that even if you think you have reached the end, when you think you have lost, you can always try again. Good luck to all of you who are in the process, and even more luck to those who have run into a snag and feel like giving up. Don't. I fought for what I wanted most, and I got it. 

Thank you.

Twinaces

'Tenacious and Versatile'


----------



## Smirnoff123 (2 Feb 2012)

Congratulations on your progress!

in the future you may want to avoid using your real name, seeing as this is a public forum.


----------



## AGD (2 Feb 2012)

twinaces said:
			
		

> Good luck to all of you who are in the process, and even more luck to those who have run into a snag and feel like giving up. Don't. I fought for what I wanted most, and I got it.



Good job overcoming your issues, however not all "snags" are fixable, and that's life. There are greater tragedies in the world.

You still got in for co-op? I always though that was just a high school thing. Maybe I thought wrong.


----------



## jmlane (2 Feb 2012)

C.G.R said:
			
		

> in the future you may want to avoid using your real name, seeing as this is a public forum.


Is it generally frowned upon to use your real identity on these forums? Are there reasons to do so even if you don't disclose possibly sensitive personal information?

Happy to hear of your story, twinaces. I know from personal experience how frustrating the bureaucracy and process can be at times. Best of luck in the future!


----------



## twinaces (3 Feb 2012)

AGD said:
			
		

> You still got in for co-op? I always though that was just a high school thing. Maybe I thought wrong.



This co-op will be my last semester in high school.

-Twinaces


----------



## Hurricane (3 Feb 2012)

C.G.R said:
			
		

> in the future you may want to avoid using your real name, seeing as this is a public forum.



I dont think a Co-Op Student needs to be worried about Opsec, Perssec. Judging from the amount of military on Facebook these days, this forum wouldnt be any different.


----------



## Good2Golf (3 Feb 2012)

jmlane said:
			
		

> Is it generally frowned upon to use your real identity on these forums? Are there reasons to do so even if you don't disclose possibly sensitive personal information?



There's nothing wrong with doing so, so long as folks do so knowing that publishing personnel details, whatever they may be, may also help people who are looking to mine personal information of the internet for whatever purposes.

If folks are okay with that and take proper precautions to avoid providing too much personal information that doesn't particularly add to the value of their post, then names are okay.  Many folks have in the past, however, have inadvertantly included names along with phone numbers, e-mails, addresses and other information that together, could compromise their information security.

It's the posters choice, but it should be a deliberate action, vice a "whoops, didn't want to do that..." thing.

Regards

G2G
Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## jmlane (3 Feb 2012)

Thanks for the clarification, G2G.


----------

